# Microsoft Surface 2 Pro externe Kamera



## B_R_O_C_K_E (12. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fasse mich kurz und lasse den Hintergrund meines Problems mal weg 
Wir haben hier ein Surface 2 Pro welches für Fotografie auf Messen verwendet wird. Die Kamera ist hierfür jedoch nur bedingt geeignet. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, eine externe Kamera via USB-Kabel oder Bluetooth mit dem Surface zu verbinden und im Optimalfall auch noch das Bild der Kamera live auf dem Display des Surface zu sehen und auch die Kamera über das Surface auszulösen?

Kurzum, die interne Kamera durch eine externe ohne großen Aufwand zu ersetzen?

Ich finde leider im Netz leider weder eine passende Kamera noch eine Möglichkeit/Anleitung, dies zu realisieren.

Das Tablet soll übrigends nicht ausgetauscht werden (falls dies einer der Vorschläge wäre )  

Danke euch


----------



## DaBlackSheep (13. März 2015)

*Idee 1:*
Einfach eine beliebige Webcam über USB anschließen. Das wäre die günstigste Möglichkeit.

*Idee 2:*
Kauft eine Sony Lens Style Kamera deiner Wahl (199€ bis 499€) die überträgt das Bild per WLan an das Windows Tablet (Über die PlayMemories Home Software).
Alternativ könnte man auch eine bliebige Sony Kamera nehmen welche PlayMemories Home unterstützt.

*Idee 3:*
Eine Digital Kamera deiner Wahl nehmen und statt eine normalen Speicherkarte eine Speicherkarte mit WLan einstecken.
Im Idealfall landen die Bilder dann direkt nach der Aufnahme direkt auf dem Tablet.

Wäre jetzt alles was mir in den Sinn kommt.


----------

